# überbesatz



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2005)

hallo leute,

ich war übers wochenende mal wieder in einigen "fachgeschäften" um mich beraten zu lassen. dort ging es unter anderem auch um den aufbau von teich und filter, hierbei stellte ich fest das die aussagen was fische angeht sehr unterschiedlich sind.
so nun habe ich wieder ein paar fragen:
bei einem teichvolumen von 35000 litern wo fängt hier der überbesatz an,
welche rolle spielt die größe der fische hierbei, werden goldfische (ca 20 cm) genauso gerechnet wie viel größere koi?

gruß stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2005)

hallo stephan,

die grobe regel sagt pro 1000l teichwasser nicht mehr als 1kg fisch.

ich persöhnlich halte diesen wert aber schon seeehhhrrr an der grenze - habe bei mir pers. 4000l pro kg fisch.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2005)

also geht es beim besatz um kilogramm fisch und nicht um anzahl?
meine ja nur als ich dem fachberater sagte das ich 8 koi und 10 goldfische (10-15 cm) habe, hat der gleich von einem starken besatz geredet.

grüße stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Feb. 2005)

*Überbesatz*

Da ich in einen Angelverein bin fahre ich auch desöfteren mit beim Abholen der Besatzfische muss ich sagen das 4000 ltr. pro Kg Fisch schon sehr übertrieben ist.
Au8ch 1000ltr pro Fisch find ich viel mann muss das immer auf die Spezifikationen des Teiches sehen denn wenn mann Frischwasserzulauf hatt kann man deutlich mehr Fische halten.
In der Fischzucht zum beispiel waren ca. 1500 Forellen (20cm) in nen Teich 5 auf 3m und ca 80cm tief und die sahen mir nicht gerade aus alls würden sie jeden Moment sterben.
Oder ich kenne auch viele Leute unteranderem mich die einen Hälterteich Besitzen in dem sie Karpfen oder andere Fische halten bis man sie verzehrt.
Mein Hälterteich ist 290cm x 220cm und 135cm tief mit senkrechten Wänden einen 4 Kammer Teichfilter (selbstgebaut aus Mörtelwannen)
und einer Aquamax 10.000 Pumpe (150ltr/minute) habe letzten Sommer immer so 10 Forellen und manchmal auch noch 10 Karpfen Gehältert.
Man mußß allerdings auch sagen das ich 1x pro Woche über eine Grundwasser Gartenpumpe ca die Hälfte des Wassers wechsel.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Christian!

Sicherlich kann man auch viel mehr Fisch auf weniger Wasser hältern, wenn man in der Lage ist, die anfallenden Schadstoffe rauszufiltern. Sei es nun über Frischwasserzufuhr oder aber über einen großen Filter.

Ich für meinen Teil wollte so einen stark überbesetzten Teich aber nicht im Garten haben.
Auch meine Fische würden sich wohl nicht so sehr wohl fühlen.

Ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt ist für mich aber auch die Vorbeugung gegenüber Krankheiten.
Eine hohe Besatzdichte wird beispielsweise beim Auftreten von Würmern zu einem Komplettbefall führen und auch sonst der Ausbreitung einer Krankheit förderlich sein.
Daher hab ich's lieber etwas dünner  
....und finde die Besatzdichte von Jürgen mehr als ideal.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Stephan,

das mit dem Überbesatz ist so ne Sache. An was soll man das letztendlich messen? Am natürlichen Lebensraum der Fische? Dann wären 99,9% der Teiche bereits mit einem Fisch überbesetzt. Diesen Begriff sollte man besser genauso eliminieren wie das mit der Besatzdichte. Das verwirrt den Einzelnen nur, denn vergleichbar wird damit nichts. Aber auch überhaupt nichts. 

Selbst wenn Werte wie 1000Liter pro Kg Fisch in den Raum gestellt werden, was hat der Einzelne am Ende denn davon? Welche Teiche sind denn so gleich, damit man das übertragen könnte?

Wenn du schreibst, dass du 8 Koi und 10 Goldfische auf 35m³ Wasser hälst, dann kann man dir dazu eigentlich nur gratulieren. Es existieren sicher mehr als genug Beispiele, bei denen sich die Fische weit weniger Wasser teilen müssen. Du hast auch vollkommen Recht, denn es spielt für den Teich keine entscheidende Rolle ob wir über 10kg Goldfische oder 10kg Koi schreiben. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------

